# Back to where I started



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

alittlebear said:


> @Gray Romantic I think this video is insightful into Extroversion and Introversion... in a way. Might open your eyes a little.
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/572898-extroversion-vs-introversion.html


I watched it right now, and yeah, I'm _not_ an introvert. Probably a Fe dom.



angelcat said:


> Sometimes I think I'm an ESFJ, because I'm pretty good at reading situations and people and responding to them without too much difficulty (Fe/Ne). But when I really think about it, my Ti is easier for me to use than Ne when it comes to learning abstract concepts. If I'm reading a heavy theological tome of some kind, I have to fully find the idea logical (Ti) before my Ne runs away with it, or tries to broaden my perspective to include the new information. I cannot and will not accept an idea unless it is logical -- which is why I am so critical of most things. Thus, I believe my Ti is higher than my Ne.
> 
> In your case, do you feel that you embrace concepts and ideas before tearing them apart for logical consistency and inner understanding (Ne/Ti) or does the idea halt, suspended, until you have fully logically processed it (Ti/Ne)?


I feel like none of them, when I try to understand an abstract concept I visualize it in my mind, and when I am able to do it I go "Aha!" and then I realize it and I finally understand. The problem is remembering it later xD If I had to pick one, probably the first one- taking in ideas before analyzing.

Something strange, I took the CelebrityTypes cognitive function test and those are my results:


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

Gray Romantic said:


> I'm doing what I told @Living dead to do- write how I use every function, I hope that'll help me to realize my actual type.
> 
> Ne- I like to brainstorm ideas (though I'm not always good at it), I'm fascinated by fairies, witches, fantasy in general, abstract ideas etc. The unknown, basically. Mhm, literally nothing else comes up. I'm indecisive at times.
> Se- I am an excellent drawer, I like sports and good at it, I enjoy performing, I love fancy clothes and restaurants (fancy in general?..), when I actually go to a party which doesn't happen often I enjoy dancing while my friends stand in the side lol, I have an addictive personality. I can't actually sit all day doing nothing unless I'm super depressed and stressed out.
> ...


Talk about late to the party. :laughing:

I'm thinking INFJ from all of this, though I'm probably wrong. :typingneko:


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

Gray Romantic said:


> Something strange, I took the CelebrityTypes cognitive function test and those are my results:
> View attachment 341082



Eh I wouldn't trust that test.
That test gave me Ni and Te as my strongest function when I'm supposed to be an INFP.

And I'm going with xSFJ as your type, I saw Fe in your questionnaire but I haven't seen much Ni.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Barakiel said:


> Talk about late to the party. :laughing:
> 
> I'm thinking INFJ from all of this, though I'm probably wrong. :typingneko:


Mhm, why INFJ? Interesting 


Schizoid said:


> Eh I wouldn't trust that test.
> That test gave me Ni and Te as my strongest function when I'm supposed to be an INFP.
> 
> And I'm going with xSFJ as your type.


lo, for real? Stupid test xD


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

Gray Romantic said:


> Mhm, why INFJ? Interesting


High Fe, decent Ti, but not good enough Se to be tertiary. You're not Fe enough for it to be primary, so INFJ. Just my opinion, mind you. :wink:


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Barakiel said:


> High Fe, decent Ti, but not good enough Se to be tertiary. You're not Fe enough for it to be primary, so INFJ. Just my opinion, mind you. :wink:


This is funny because for the longest time I thought I was an INFJ but... Who doesn't?


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

Gray Romantic said:


> This is funny because for the longest time I thought I was an INFJ but... Who doesn't?


INFJs are trendy, for some ungodly reason. :frustrating:

On topic, do you feel more absorbed by reality, or divided from it? :happy:


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Barakiel said:


> INFJs are trendy, for some ungodly reason. :frustrating:
> 
> On topic, do you feel more absorbed by reality, or divided from it? :happy:


Reality is weird to me, because it's something that in the end is very subjective to each person. Sometimes I think that there's no way this could be real, this world is so weird and incredible and paradoxical and I get this feeling that this is actually all just a dream, that maybe I'm a mentally ill person who travels through realms of imagination or maybe a person in a coma who's just stuck in a dream.

Sometimes I wonder if it's all real, what we're here for. What is exactly reality? What is actual. But why does it exist? I believe nothing is accidental. It can't just "happen". We're all here for a very specific reason and our goal in life is to find out why. Why we're here, what is reality to us and how we could make it better.

That's just at the top of my head, sorry for rambling


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

Gray Romantic said:


> Reality is weird to me, because it's something that in the end is very subjective to each person. Sometimes I think that there's no way this could be real, this world is so weird and incredible and paradoxical and I get this feeling that this is actually all just a dream, that maybe I'm a mentally ill person who travels through realms of imagination or maybe a person in a coma who's just stuck in a dream.
> 
> Sometimes I wonder if it's all real, what we're here for. What is exactly reality? What is actual. But why does it exist? I believe nothing is accidental. It can't just "happen". We're all here for a very specific reason and our goal in life is to find out why. Why we're here, what is reality to us and how we could make it better.
> 
> That's just at the top of my head, sorry for rambling


Man, that second paragraph seems like something I'd say, at least partially. But that's off topic, I still think you're INFJ, even though it pains me to say that, having another person join that bandwagon.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Barakiel said:


> Man, that second paragraph seems like something I'd say, at least partially. But that's off topic, I still think you're INFJ, even though it pains me to say that, having another person join that bandwagon.


Mhm, why INFJ over ENFJ? I'm asking because a lot of people has been saying Fe dom.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

Gray Romantic said:


> Mhm, why INFJ over ENFJ? I'm asking because a lot of people has been saying Fe dom.


Because your Ti doesn't seem inferior, I could be wrong, though. Also, that @alittlebear holds dominion over Fe, and, gotta say, you don't seem to have as much as her. :laughing:


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Barakiel said:


> Because your Ti doesn't seem inferior, I could be wrong, though. Also, that @alittlebear holds dominion over Fe, and, gotta say, you don't seem to have as much as her. :laughing:


alittlebear is the queen of Fe <3


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

Gray Romantic said:


> alittlebear is the queen of Fe <3


Quite certainly. :wink: If someone wants to chime in for ISFJ or ESFJ, please, feel free.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Barakiel said:


> Quite certainly. :wink: If someone wants to chime in for ISFJ or ESFJ, please, feel free.


I feel utterly confused now. Well, at least I know xxFJ.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

I'm confused, I think NFJ is not out of the question:

I watched a video now, ISFJ vs INFJ. It said something about Si- it creates a detailed map out of the experiences in their life, a sensory information. It focused on the details and become and expert in its field of interest.

Now, I don't do that. Ever. You you'd ask me for a life changing experience, I'd have no idea. What did you do on 9th grade? Don't remember. I don't remember any actual experience below the age of 13, to be honest. Nothing specific and detailed. I don't focus on the details, ever. I'm not aware of my environment (I often finds myself in my room, it's hot and the windows are closed, but I'm okay. My mother enters the room and be like "wth how can you breathe?" and I'm like "dunno, why?" XD

When I get down to it, Si isn't really there.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Gray Romantic said:


> I'm confused, I think NFJ is not out of the question:
> 
> I watched a video now, ISFJ vs INFJ. It said something about Si- it creates a detailed map out of the experiences in their life, a sensory information. It focused on the details and become and expert in its field of interest.
> 
> ...


Is Ni there?
I've been told (and right now I'm thinking it's accurate) that my preoccupation with time, making the most of the time we have/I have is a Ni thing. I'm shaky on what exactly Ni is, but...do you have that? Might be a step in the right direction)


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Oswin said:


> Is Ni there?
> I've been told (and right now I'm thinking it's accurate) that my preoccupation with time, making the most of the time we have/I have is a Ni thing. I'm shaky on what exactly Ni is, but...do you have that? Might be a step in the right direction)


I can relate to that, making the most out of the time we have.

Ni is weird, I gotta admit. But I whenever I look at something, I see the symbolism. Like, yesterday the exterminator called my dad and the ringtone was "What Does The Fox Say". The thing I did first was to laugh because I found it ironic that the exterminator's (a man who basically kills animals for a living) ringtone is a song about... Well, animals. I do the same with video clips, movies, TV shows and stories.

I've heard that Ne is connecting the dots, Ni is filling in the blanks. I think that's where my love for puzzles and cracking codes comes from- I fill in the blanks. I seek for worldwide meaning when it comes to terms of life and why we're here- I'm not exactly religious, but I do believe there's something out there and we're not here for no reason, it's just so abstract and cannot be explained be religions and rules.

I don't think my idea of the future has ever changed. I want to live peacefully somewhere green and cold, always have been and I'm not changing that anytime soon. I don't know what I'd call a vision for humanity, but I often ponder about what would happen in millions of years when we're gone ("Do you think after billions of years the new species will find out about humans and then they would have little toys and movies about humans, just like we have about dinosaurs?")

About the big stuff, I don't change my mind. I plan everything and do not deviate from my plan.

I'll try to think more and see if someone comes up.


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

What exactly are you doubting? I don't get it.
You think that you are an extrovert. And an extroverted feeler. Then, you said that you weren't intuitive. 

I'm confused, what's the problem then?


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

westlose said:


> What exactly are you doubting? I don't get it.
> You think that you are an extrovert. And an extroverted feeler. Then, you said that you weren't intuitive.
> 
> I'm confused, what's the problem then?


Okay, let me get this straight: after thinking, I use Fe, that makes me an xxFJ. I'm still not too sure about E/I, I still need to look for it. In addition, I'm unsure whether I use Si/Ne or Ni/Se.


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

Gray Romantic said:


> Okay, let me get this straight: after thinking, I use Fe, that makes me an xxFJ. I'm still not too sure about E/I, I still need to look for it. In addition, I'm unsure what her I use Si/Ne or Ni/Se.


So, what makes you doubt that you are an extrovert? Have you got some real life examples? 
Do you feel like it's really draining to interact with people?

About your perception functions :
Could you tell me if you have a long term goal? Are you following a vision? Are you competitive, and trying to achieve things? 
What do you think your purpose is, and what do you wish to do?


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

fair phantom said:


> @Gray Romantic Just watched your video and I agree that you have more of an NFJ vibe. ENFJ


Thank you!


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

Gray Romantic said:


> I should make a thread explaining my heritage! It would be so complicated: part Austrian, Polish, Russian, Romanian and Slavic, living in Israel xD You have no idea how interesting my family is. Though Australia is super cool!
> Learning languages is fun, shh.


Oh, do you have an accent? It might be an amalgamation of all those accents into one, we might have created a new form! :laughing: Australia is boring, honestly, we reject illegal refugees despite being a multicultural society, lovely hypocrisy, that. :dry: Though it is fun to have all my American friends wonder how I survive, since everything in this country is trying to kill us. :wink:
Oh plz, no it isn't. The most I've learned of a language is Japanese, and *not* from the class I took in high school, but from watching too much anime. :laughing:


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Barakiel said:


> Oh, do you have an accent? It might be an amalgamation of all those accents into one, we might have created a new form! :laughing: Australia is boring, honestly, we reject illegal refugees despite being a multicultural society, lovely hypocrisy, that. :dry: Though it is fun to have all my American friends wonder how I survive, since everything in this country is trying to kill us. :wink:
> Oh plz, no it isn't. The most I've learned of a language is Japanese, and *not* from the class I took in high school, but from watching too much anime. :laughing:


Watch my video, you'll find out 

I don't have Hebrew accent, I just have weird accent lol. I wish I knew any of these languages, I just know a little German but I need to study more. My grandparents don't really spend a lot of time with me so...

Aw, for real? That sucks. Australia seems like the land of everything that might kill you., but it probably isn't. Just yesterday I watched a show with my sister and then this couple had sex and the man told her "DON'T MOVE" for no reason, and I was like "Wtf he's so weird" so my sister replied, "Well, he is Australian" so I said "Oh, well DUH! He's afraid of moving because a snake might bite him, if he was in Australia" xD

Japanese is cool, but eh.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

Gray Romantic said:


> Watch my video, you'll find out
> 
> I don't have Hebrew accent, I just have weird accent lol. I wish I knew any of these languages, I just know a little German but I need to study more. My grandparents don't really spend a lot of time with me so...
> 
> ...


Aw, but I wanted to cheat an answer out of you! :wink:

I feel compelled to use a Samuel L Jackson quote, but I'll just say, usually, the sentence is you have _a_ accent. Yes I'm anal when it comes to these things. :laughing:

Oh no, it's not, though maybe it's cause I don't live in the country. Well, I do, compared to where I lived before, but Sydney is like Tokyo for Australia, packed with people. :ball: I'm guessing that wasn't Steve Irwin, huh? :tongue: Seems like a scene from Snakes on a Plane, though.

Yeah, I'm not a big fan of the language itself, but I like how two different languages can give completely different character tones. That's as far as my language enthusiasm goes, I'm afraid. :laughing:


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Barakiel said:


> Aw, but I wanted to cheat an answer out of you! :wink:
> 
> I feel compelled to use a Samuel L Jackson quote, but I'll just say, usually, the sentence is you have _a_ accent. Yes I'm anal when it comes to these things. :laughing:
> 
> ...


Ergh sorry about that xD My sister is like that as well, and she's an ESFP 

You live in Sydney? That's pretty cool.

The show is called Mistresses but idk it's really dumb and addicting.

Languages are so cool, and if you'll know all the languages you can get along anywhere and talk to many people and it's super cool.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

Gray Romantic said:


> Ergh sorry about that xD My sister is like that as well, and she's an ESFP
> 
> You live in Sydney? That's pretty cool.
> 
> ...


Haha, no worries, I don't know many Se types in real life, actually. :tongue: My life is primarily dominated by Si types among my immediate family, with Ne for my close friends. :wink:

Oh no, no, I _did_ live in Sydney, and honestly, wish I still did, the rural lifestyle doesn't suit me. :laughing:

Mistresses... jesus, what a generic title. It's like calling your evil guy _The Shadow_ and your conspiracy organization _The Circle_. 

Eh, people I know predominantly speak English, although it'll be awkward if I want to go to Japan one day and can't speak a word of Japanese besides the otaku culture phenomenons and phrases. :laughing:


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

@Gray Romantic please will you share the playlist with me toooo?


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

@Gray Romantic, your accent is really bloody distracting. :frustrating: But you're cool nonetheless.

My guess is NFJ, cause, relating to the priest guy getting assassinated, you focused more on the meaning of his death rather than his death itself. :happy:


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

@alittlebear @Oswin here's a playlist, it's a lot of differnt genres and a few of those are really old but I can definitely say those are my few favorite Hebrew songs  @Barakiel urgh sorry about that D: And thank you, thank you 
I think ENFJ mgiht be it, I thought the goal needs to be super abstract or something but tbh I do have it so idk what other proof do I need.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Thank you so much! I can't wait to look at these) ?תודה is that 'thank you'?)


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

Gray Romantic said:


> @alittlebear @Oswin here's a playlist, it's a lot of differnt genres and a few of those are really old but I can definitely say those are my few favorite Hebrew songs  @Barakiel urgh sorry about that D: And thank you, thank you
> I think ENFJ mgiht be it, I thought the goal needs to be super abstract or something but tbh I do have it so idk what other proof do I need.


Haha, it reminds me of Greek accents, actually, which makes sense, considering your heritage. As someone who can't even bloody tell his own accent, it's odd to listen to. Now you and @Oswin can be ENFJs together! :laughing:


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Barakiel said:


> Haha, it reminds me of Greek accents, actually, which makes sense, considering your heritage. As someone who can't even bloody tell his own accent, it's odd to listen to. Now you and @Oswin can be ENFJs together! :laughing:


lol yeah idk about accents xD Australian accent is cool though!

lol yeah, ENFJs essemble!


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Oswin said:


> Thank you so much! I can't wait to look at these) ?תודה is that 'thank you'?)


You're just right!  it is. What is your native language?


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

Gray Romantic said:


> lol yeah idk about accents xD Australian accent is cool though!
> 
> lol yeah, ENFJs essemble!


Oh please, I don't have a tumor.










Man, I am flying through these references today. :laughing: ENFJs are cool, though now they're swarming. :wink:


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Barakiel said:


> Oh please, I don't have a tumor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Australians have tumors??? D: are you sure that's not Britain?

pfff xD Yeah suddenly there's a severe increase in the number of ENFJs


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

Gray Romantic said:


> Australians have tumors??? D: are you sure that's not Britain?
> 
> pfff xD Yeah suddenly there's a severe increase in the number of ENFJs


Yes, we have tumors too, although it does lead to more deaths by crocodile, maybe it's the need for salt water. 

Oh no, the INFJ trendiness is spreading to ENFJs as well. :frustrating:


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Barakiel said:


> Yes, we have tumors too, although it does lead to more deaths by crocodile, maybe it's the need for salt water.
> 
> Oh no, the INFJ trendiness is spreading to ENFJs as well. :frustrating:


You don't want me to get started on Israelis. Trust me, it's worse here 

Woohooo bring on the NFJs.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Gray Romantic said:


> You're just right!  it is. What is your native language?


Just English) Boring I know) At least it's useful)


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

Oswin said:


> Just English) Boring I know) At least it's useful)


Join the club. :dry:


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Oswin said:


> Just English) Boring I know) At least it's useful)


I love English though <3


----------



## SiFan (Mar 10, 2015)

Gray Romantic said:


> ....
> 
> Woohooo bring on the NFJs.


You rang? ENFJ makes sense for a teen. You are heading for INFJ, though.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

SiFan said:


> You rang? ENFJ makes sense for a teen. You are heading for INFJ, though.


First, I'd love it if you can elaborate!
And second, as a Si fan, do you think Ni over Si? Cause I'm insecure about it


----------

